# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Góp vui nha!

## sangdv291

1. Có 1 bó cỏ, 1 con trâu , 1 con cọp, 1 con đò nhưng hơi nhỏ, mỗi lần chỉ chuyển được 1 thứ. Bi giờ bạn làm thế nào để đưa bó cỏ, con trâu và con cọp sang sông toàn vẹn với điều kiện bạn ko được để con trâu ăn bó cỏ, con cọp ko được ăn thịt con trâu?
2. Osama Binladen có mở 1 trường đào tạo khủng bố ở Afghanistan (tin mới cập nhật từ website osamabinladen.com.af :a[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] , gồm rất nhiều chuyên ngành dành cho bọn khủng bố chuyên nghiệp. Tất cả các môn đều được thực hành sinh động (người thật việc thật nha!). Nhưng có 1 môn mà sau mỗi khóa đào tạo học viên mới bắt buộc phải học với 1 giáo viên mới.Theo bạn đó là môn nào trong những môn mình liệt kê dưới đây và tại sao?
a. Gián điệp
b. Sử dụng vũ khí hạt nhân
c. Đánh bom tự sát
d. Đánh thủy, đánh bộ
e. Bắt cóc và uy hiếp
Mọi người tham gia cho vui nha!
P/s: câu 1 các bạn lập luận còn câu 2 thì đúng nghĩa "đố vui" nha!

----------


## thuthuy7794

*Câu 1: 
Tọa độ hiện tại A, tọa độ bên sông B:
+ Chở con trâu qua trước.
+ Quay lại. 
+ Chở bó cỏ sang. 
+ Đem con trâu về. (bên A: Cọp, bên B: Bó cỏ, trên thuyền: Trâu)
+ Chở con cọp sang. (bên A: Bò, bên B: Bó cỏ, trên thuyền: Cọp)
+ Quay lại (bên A: Bò, bên B: Bó cỏ + Cọp)
+ Chở nốt con trâu sang
Nhưng nói chung rồi cũng giữ lại đc 2 thôi.
Cản Trâu ăn cỏ thì con Cọp ăn con Trâu. Cản con Cọp ăn Trâu thì Trâu ăn Bó cỏ :lick:*

----------


## hoang_kisirong

Tham gia cho vui vậy!!
Cho trâu bơi dưới nước, cọp trên thuyền, bó cỏ trên thuyền.
Nhưng mình hỏi cọp ở đây có ăn thịt người không?

----------


## quocbaonh08

câu đó rất hay được nghe từ cấp 3 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) ở đây người có được đi cùng trên thuyền không bạn...vì mỗi lần chỉ chuyển được 1 thứ mà...

----------

